# Whipped Body Butter



## christinak (Mar 16, 2013)

3/4 cup solid cocoa butter (deodorized or with light scent of cocoa)
3/4 cup solid shea butter or cupuacu butter (I prefer deodorized)
5 ounces sunflower oil
8 drops vitamin E oil (optional)
1/2 teaspoon or 50 drops essential oil (lavender, rose geranium or mandarin essential oil is nice)

I was thinking about trying this recipe but I really want something non-greasy...so you think this will be fine or should I sub the sunflower oil for grapeseed?

Any tested recipes that are light are welcome!


----------



## layserbrat (Mar 16, 2013)

I add a little cornstarch to my body butter....it helps with the the greasy feeling...


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you happen to have some fractionated coconut or apricot kernel oil?  Those are even less greasy.  Also, with that much cocoa butter, after you whip the butter, it will most likely get hard.


----------



## christinak (Mar 16, 2013)

Ah no, I dont....I have grapeseed, sunflower, avocado, coconut, soybean, rice bran, and castor......

If anyone has a better recipe I would LOVE to hear it!


----------



## Genny (Mar 16, 2013)

For less greasy, I'd go with rice bran or coconut.

Anne-Marie's got some good recipes.  I've done this one before:
http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/easy-whipped-shea-butter-2/


----------



## christinak (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive never used rice bran before, this will give me a chance to!  Thanks


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 17, 2013)

I used a coconut and shea recipe.  Turned out like a dream!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Mar 17, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I used a coconut and shea recipe.  Turned out like a dream!



Regular coconut oil or fractionated?


----------



## christinak (Mar 17, 2013)

regular coconut oil 76

could you share the recipe 2lilboots or is it top secret...


----------



## Desert Karen (Mar 17, 2013)

christinak said:


> regular coconut oil 76
> 
> could you share the recipe 2lilboots or is it top secret...



My 76* coconut oil is a clear liguid right now. It' will prolly remain so until next November. Such is life in a desert. :mrgreen:


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 17, 2013)

Desert Karen said:


> My 76* coconut oil is a clear liguid right now. It' will prolly remain so until next November. Such is life in a desert. :mrgreen:



Where do you live Karen?


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 17, 2013)

Genny said:


> For less greasy, I'd go with rice bran or coconut.
> 
> Anne-Marie's got some good recipes.  I've done this one before:
> http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/easy-whipped-shea-butter-2/



I wanted to do the whipped coffee butter but it was going to cost around $45 when i added everything to my cart and I just couldn't do it. Lol it's good to know that her body butter recipes are good. When I'm ready I will try one out!


----------



## Mune (Mar 24, 2013)

I whip in aloe vera gel with my body butters to eliminate the greasiness. In fact it goes on like a oily cream and quickly becomes almost powdery.


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 25, 2014)

Mune, could share your recipe please?


----------

